# A good time for a second havanese?



## Pineaspen (Nov 19, 2013)

We have a one-year-old havanese, Felicity. She is so much fun! The perfect dog for us. We are considering adding another havanese puppy to our family. What should we be thinking about as we make a decision other than the extra cost?
Thanks for your help.
Lynn


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Extra grooming time because two together will chew on each other, roll each other in the grass, leaves, dirt, and chase each other through the wet grass. You will need time alone with each of them to train and to bond to the new puppy. You will need to consider the temperament of your current dog and with a breeder's help find a compatible buddy. You will want to think about traveling with two rather than one and if places you take your current pup are ok with having two dogs rather than just one. Be prepared for a bit of transition, a couple days to a few weeks, before the pups become friends. I have almost always had multiple dogs and enjoy my pack but it requires more planning in every way than one dog alone.


----------



## twicethefun (Oct 18, 2013)

Everything Pucks said is true but I believe there are two main benefits to having two instead of one. For you it's twice the joy and for the pup it's less time alone. I was told not to get two puppies at once because it was too much work and difficult to train. Well they are now six months and I won't lie, it's been lots of work but what a joy they are. They are fully housebroken and get along great. Also, I know I can leave them alone and they have each other. Go ahead a get a second one and enjoy them.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I am considering getting another also...I just don't know what to do. I think she would be happier with a buddy, but the extra grooming and all is making this a tough choice.
My Cassie is two and a half, and finally slowing down a bit.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy got Mae as a 2nd birthday present LOL. Seriously though for me, I don't think it's that much more work. Timmy is in a pretty short cut so I don't comb him out everyday, just wipe eyes, brush teeth and that's about it. I'm trying to keep Mae in a long coat which does mean comb outs everyday. I will admit though that Timmy has the patience of a saint because Mae does jump, lick and bite him A LOT, but they have the sweetest relationship. If Cassie's personality warrants a second pup and you can work closely with your breeder for a workable personality I say "Go for it, you won't regret it!"


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We decided on getting another Havanese when Sparky was 15yrs. He had a very bad heart murmur and I could not imagine being without him. Sparky wasn't that happy when his new little friend Scout arrived. Scout was so full of energy... They eventually became best buddies. Sparky passed away and Scout definitely missed his friend. Scout was 1 1/2 yrs when we added Truffles in Dec. It was the best thing we could have done for Scout. They play nonstop and are never apart. The first few months we had to constantly watch them because Truffles was so little. I think you should go for it )


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

One sweet girl I am deciding on...sorry so big! Wasn't really looking for this coloring, but she is silky smooth and I love that.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

nlb said:


> One sweet girl I am deciding on...sorry so big! Wasn't really looking for this coloring, but she is silky smooth and I love that.


She is beautiful! I am sure that in spite of the extra effort required to maintain 2 dogs over one, you and your current dog will find much joy in your new addition when the right one and time comes.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah I guess once we see a pup's personality and temperament we can change our minds on the coloring. Cute dog! Enjoy


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a sweet girl My Maddie looks like that  Good coloring that hides staining. I love having two Havanese. Your floors will get twice the twigs.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Lynn, 
I think a year apart is a great age difference. My Ginny and Griffin were born April 3, 2012 and April 2, 2013, respectively - so exactly 1 year almost to the day (and both just had birthdays).
Ginny, the older one, is the type that needed a doggie companion. She just seemed a little lonely no matter how much I did with her. They are the very best of friends and play and wrestle and RLH constantly.  
The downside of additional costs you've already acknowledged. 
Is Felicity fully housebroken? Ginny was slow in that regard overall and regressed a little when Griffin arrived. But, it wasn't for long. 
Go for it!!

Nicki, adorable puppy. Your Cassie reminds me of my Ginny!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I got Cuba when my Coton, Tycho was nearly 6 years old; I just wish now that I'd brought a second dog into his life sooner, it has been a completely wonderful thing for all of us. The first day I brought Cuba back (she was 12 weeks old) he was excited with this new little creature; the second day he seemed to be saying 'oh, no, is she still here? When's this irritating little thing going home?????"; by about day three or four they were really having fun together, and have had ever since. They rough and tumble, run-like-hell, snuggle up in a bed together, bark their little heads off together when the postman calls or the pigeons dare to trespass in their garden, play and sleep and live in happy harmony. It has been a new lease of life for Tycho, and I am so much happier when they are ever left alone because I know they've got each other. They get far more exercise, tearing about the garden, than Tycho ever did on his own. He first came into my life ten months before my first Coton, Pamba died; so I knew he could manage with another dog; but it had been over five years since her death, so we were starting from scratch, really. It is true that you have more work with the grooming, but not really all that much more and that is such a small thing compared with the many advantages. I wouldn't hesitate, if I were you. I wish I hadn't - I just took a bit of getting over Pamba's death, couldn't face another Coton, and took a while to research what I wanted. I am so very happy I got a Havanese - they are different in many ways, but similar in play-style and size, and it has been totally wonderful to see Tycho's life made so happy. And mine!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I am sure she would love it, but I have to find the right one...not so easy. When it feels right, I think I'll know.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

nlb said:


> I am sure she would love it, but I have to find the right one...not so easy. When it feels right, I think I'll know.


I'm sure you will know, Nicki; it took me five years!! I can never understand how anyone can just buy a dog, without researching and discovery, homework and effort. It's such a big thing. Keep us posted!


----------

